# Nearly Squirrel Season



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

It is almost time!! Squirrel season is c..r..e..e..p..i..n..g up on us. I am so prepared for it this year. I have a Cur that is ready for a major amount of woodstime. He is getting pretty good at runnin them squirrel to a tree and keepin em there. My 22 is sighted in good inside the 1 inch tube (anyone use this method?). Got a new squirrel call this year after having lost mine in the move to the new house. Seem to be making the right noises when i practice with it. Getting the neighborhood squirrels to respond.
..
Anyone else love to squirrel hunt like i do? I use it for practice and scouting for deer season. Also love to eat the little critters. 
..
Huntinbull


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

if I knew how to prepare them to eat, I would shoot more of them. Never even got the gun out last year. Would be interesting to see a dog in action working the squirrels.

flash--------------------------------out


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Don't let the lack of recipes slow you down. Drop me a line and i will send you some recipes. You are welcome to come hunting with me any time. That is an open invitation to any member of the board. Just get in touch with me (all info is on my profile) and we can go hunting.
..
Huntinbull


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be in the woods early on the first day, looking forward to it.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be hitting the public woods down in Shreve on Wednesday morning. Bought me a new box of shells today and got the Mossberg oiled and ready to go.........Rich


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey huntinbull how about some good squirrel recipes for us. I have only had them fried and they were pretty good. I have not been squirrel hunting for years but am going to get out some this fall. I got a 3 shot 410 given to me last year that I want to try out for small game hunting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

Ive been ready. In my book a .22 is the only way for squirrles. Much more challanging, and you also get a better taste of acomplishment once you get a squirrel.


----------

